# Looking for feedback



## erikjrobot (May 3, 2014)

Please check out my blog and let me know what you think. I am not so concerned with the packaging aspect of my blog but more with the images themselves. How can I improve?    erikjhill.blogspot.com
Thanks!

Erik


----------



## snowbear (May 4, 2014)

I see quite a few snapshots with issues: underexposed, overexposed, lack of contrast, wrong white balance, and poorly composed.  I'd spend some more time learning about exposure, composition and post processing.

I found one grammatical error (their/there) right away, so may be others.

Good luck. YMMV.


----------

